# Black tea extract and its major polyphenolic pigment may ameliorate the gastrointesti



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

1: Med Hypotheses. 2006 May 5; [Epub ahead of print] Black tea extract and its major polyphenolic pigment may ameliorate the gastrointestinal disorder in irritable bowel syndrome.Jafari K, Faghihi M, Gharibzadeh S.Amirkabir University of Technology, Neuromuscular Systems Laboratory, Faculty of Biomedical Engineering, Somayyeh, Hafez, Tehran 15875-4413, Iran Tel.: +9821 64542369; fax: +9821 66495655.Publication Types: LETTER****************It is only a letter, but with Mark's success with compounds like this I thought it might be interesting for some here.Found a place I could see the whole letter on line. Most of it is about stuff done in mouse intestines with extracts, so hard to extrapolate right now to humans, but here are a couple of reference from the letter to add to this. This letter looked more at the pro-kinetic aspects of tea (which would be for constipation) but there are also some anti-diarrheal compounds found in tea as well.[4] L. Chaudhuri, S. Basu, P. Seth, T. Chaudhuri, S.E. Besra and J.R. Vedasiromoni et al., Prokinetic effect of black tea on gastrointestinal motility, Life Sci 66 (2000) (9), pp. 847â€"854. [5] S.E. Besra, A. Gomes, D.K. Ganguly and J.R. Vedasiromoni, Antidiarrhoeal activity of hot water extract of black tea (Camellia sinensis), Phytother Res 17 (2003) (4), pp. 380â€"384. [6] Jafari K, Gharibzadeh S, Faghihi M, Karimian SM, Keshavarz M, Hamzehloo M. Evaluating the effect of black tea extract and isolated thearubigins on mice intestinal transit time: involvement of 5-HT3 receptors. In: Proceedings of the 17th Iranian congress of physiology and pharmacology; 2005. p. 298.


----------

